# Anyone up for a sling-go-round?



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

You know how hard it is to buy a new style or make without trying it first? I have an ABC and a narrow podegai that are just taking up space. DS kills me now if he is in anything other than the ergo. However, I don't want to give them away completely as I am TTC. So for those who just want to try before buying I was thinking:

Anyone up for a daisychain sling-go-round? I'll send the first person who wants to participate the ABC and narrow podegai. They can send them on to anyone else that wants to try them out, along with any other styles they aren't using. I'll write my name and address in perm marker on mine, so it doesn't get lost. Then I'll PM the last person who posted as having recieved the package if I need them sent back.

Or does that sound too confusing?


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

That is a really great idea. I would love to try both of these carriers. But I don't know that I would be willing to pass around any of mine (ring sling, water mesh sling, pouch and Sutemi), since I am using them so much and each has very specific purposes.


----------



## gbryndi (Sep 29, 2005)

I would like to try out some both of thsoe slings. They sound really good.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Well if you are up for it, Yamilee pm me the address to send them to, and gbryndi pm Yamilee so she can send em when she's figured out if she likes em.

Quote:

That is a really great idea. I would love to try both of these carriers. But I don't know that I would be willing to pass around any of mine (ring sling, water mesh sling, pouch and Sutemi), since I am using them so much and each has very specific purposes.
No way I would pass around the Ergo I use everyday!







I just hate seeing mine sitting on the hooks by the door not being used IYKWIM. I remember before buying each one how anxious I was about dropping all that money for something I'd never seen IRL let alone tried out.







(I'm a cheep, cheap, cheappy, chick) So it is a plan then?

I am working twelve hour shifts through till Teusday. After that it should only take about a day for me to get to the PO.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just wondering if we should set a time limit for this, just to be fair?


----------



## gbryndi (Sep 29, 2005)

According to time, just use them as long as you think you need to i guess. Unless pumpkinsmama says other words. i dont really need them anytime soon, so when you need to send it just let me know and il send you my address. Thanks


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok! It is in the mail. I included a ring sling I made myself, with partially padded rails, keep in mind if you try it that it is home made and not tested for weight capability. ***added: the TTC is not going so well, time is not a factor. (Prayers of any kind/positive thoughts welcome. I'm going on 19mo's TTC and getting frustrated.)


----------



## gbryndi (Sep 29, 2005)

I am sorry you have not been able TC. Man i would be going crzy if i couldnt, but i know when everi take out the IUD i will get one right away, I will pray for you pumpkinsmama. Good luck and many preyers.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

can i join?


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Sure. Just pm gbryndi with your address and when yamilee21 is done, she'll send em to her, and she can send them to you.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, yamilee has recieved the slings!


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

I







love







the mei tai. I am so going to miss it when I have to send it on to gbryndi. My husband loves it too. He is almost always needs help to put on any carrier, but he put on the mei tai all by himself, unprompted, with the baby, and exclaimed, "This is even easier than the Sutemi!" Tonight he put it on as soon as he got home from work. It is the first carrier for which he has so much enthusiasm (even though he really likes our Ellaroo ring sling and our Sutemi). What brand is it? I like the length of the body - big enough so that my baby cannot eat the straps. I will probably use it as a model to make my own. I would probably want wider, more heavily padded straps and padding on the waist.

I cannot figure out the narrow blanket podaegi. I have looked at the LoveWrap website, and a few others, but I just don't get it. The blanket just seems too small. I will bring it to a babywearing meeting to see if anyone can help me with it.

I have not tried the ring sling yet, because it is much smaller than the ones I have and my baby is huge.

Pumpkinsmama, it is truly generous of you to share your carriers. Thank you so much.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

I am just glad to be able to share. Isn't it wonderful when hubby finds a carrier! It is an angelpack. Her website said she is on maternity leave, but here is the site: http://www.attachedtot.com/winter.htm I love the winter one, but it doesn't quite get that cold here! She gave great customer service and makes a durable carrier.

I was pretty disapointed with my ability to use the podaegi. Unless your baby is very small, it just is not enough material.

I made the ringsling for DS when he was still little, he doesn't fit anymore, either









Tell your DH that valentines day is coming up.... nothing more romantic than a new baby carrier


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah, an Angelpack! I knew it was not a Kozy, but I couldn't think of which one it was. I tried the ring sling today - cradle and kangaroo carries don't work, but the hip carry does. However, the fabric, even the padded part, kept sliding through the rings. I also tried the podaegi again - still unsuccessful.


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey mamas, i have a medium Maya Pouch I can send out if anyone is interested. We have two, so I can spare it for a while.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I can't beleive this hasn't been swamped with responses! Count me in, I'll see what I can add, I know I can add a gauze wrap- it's 4.5 meters, so just long enough for almost anyone to get an idea, but many will prefer a longer wrap.

I'd love to see the medium Maya Pouch, so maybe I'll email you Tuckersmom when the pack was coming my way- then it could get added to the others?????????

I know I don't post much on this forum, I'm afraid I'm going to get more obsessed and I honestly need to cut down my online time as it is.

Jessica


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

oooh, i would love to try your wrap!


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuckersmom*
oooh, i would love to try your wrap!


me too!


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

What do you other mama's with slings to share think about just sending your slings out now? You'd stay in your spot on the list to try the others, but in the meantime other mama's could try yours out.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

That would be fine with me- I just would need to find my wrap and get an address to send it off to.

One thing that occured to me is that the last person that has the slings has to mail them back to all the respective owners-- unless the slings will come and go as the list of people continues on...

Just wondering how that would work? I don't mind sending the pack of slings around to one or 2 or 3 people- but I'd hate to be the last one on the line and have to send 8 slings back to 8 different people (just as an example).

Maybe I'm just not sure of the concept. I did another similar thing for cloth diapers. The organizer had everyone paypal her 1 or 2 dollars to help her recoup all the postage costs she had. It was slightly more involved (there were 20+ people signed up and the packs had to go back to her every so often).

I'm all for keeping it simple.... but just wondered.

Jessica


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, with the original package that yamilee will be mailing out to grybrindi next week, I paid the original postage. Then as each person sends it on, they will pay the postage, so that will be evenly distributed.

You do have a good point. How about if each seperate "pack" of slings operates off a different list. You can pick or choose how you want to organize it, it is your sling. You may want to have time limits, specifiy insured postage, etc.

The list so far for the Angelpack, narrow podegai pack I sent out so far looks like this:
Yamilee21 (in possesion)
gbryndi
baileyandmikey
Tuckersmom
jessjgh1

Yamilee will be sending it on next week.

If you do want to go off a seperate list, you could just make a post like this, and edit as needed so people are aware of their status. Whatever is easiest for everyone! I do think it would make the waiting go faster if there were multiple packages going out!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Well I can send the wrap to either gbryndi or baileyandmikey so it will be added to the stash.

Just send me an email and address gbryndi if you would like to see the wrap.

Jessica


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

same here, just LMK


----------



## gbryndi (Sep 29, 2005)

just pm'ed both of you


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Bryndi,
Just wanted to mention that I mailed the wrap to you on Friday. Sorry it took so long to get to the post office. I'm just glad I foudn it- it was in my car as a 'backup', but got moved around after our holiday trip.

I can't wait for my turn- well I can, but I'm excited to see more carriers.

Jessica


----------



## gbryndi (Sep 29, 2005)

guys sorry to mention, but i think im out, i dont have the money to ship them back out. I hope yamil didnt already send them. if so i can just forward it to the next person.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I hope you got the wrap ok. I sent it priority w/ confirmation so it should be much less than $4 to send it on to the next person.

Lmk if I can help with any of the wrapping styles. I'm learning, but I can try to be helpful.

Jessica


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

The carrier package is on its way to baileyandmikey; it should arrive in 2 or 3 days. Hope you have better luck with the Lovewrap podaegi than I did. Enjoy!

Thanks again for starting this and sharing pumpkinsmama.


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

gbryndi, I already sent the pouch to you, LMK when it gets there.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

No problem! How did the shopping/sewing go?


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

hey girls, i recieved the ring sling, angelpack and the love wrap. i still haven't figured out the love wrap...lol. but we just got them, so i wanna keep them for a week or so, then I will mail them off again!


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

I think the Lovewrap is meant for tiny babies. It def. did not work for me!


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbryndi*
I am sorry you have not been able TC. Man i would be going crzy if i couldnt, but i know when everi take out the IUD i will get one right away, I will pray for you pumpkinsmama. Good luck and many preyers.


I'm pregnant ! I'm pregnant ! I'm pregnant ! I'm pregnant ! I'm pregnant ! I'm pregnant ! I'm pregnant ! I'm pregnant ! I'm pregnant ! I'm pregnant ! I'm pregnant ! I'm pregnant ! I'M [email protected][email protected]!!!!!!!

Thank you for the prayers!!!!.... Whoever has the slings, please just keep passing them on, I think I will be getting a new one for this little person. In the end if there is no one left, if there is a mama who can't afford one please send it to her. (And toss the ringsling, I don't want anyone getting hurt using the homemade thing... you might want to cut out the rings though, they are from ringsling.com (?) and can be reused. )


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:
YAY! Congratulations mama!


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you, thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!







I am sooooo happy!


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah for you!!!!! That's great news- glad that sending your carriers off got things moving (Murphy's Law- right) although there is plenty of time to get them back to you!

BTW, I have not heard from Bryndi- so I'm assuming she's sending the wrap on to the next person? I'm not sure where I am on the list (no hurries) but that will be fun to get a package. I'll try to organize a few babywearing playgroups when I have them to] share the love!

Jessica


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

I have not heard from gbryndi either. baileyandmikey, has she forwarded the wrap and maya pouch to you yet? I am kind of worried now...


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Brianna, I have not heard anything either)-: I sent an email to her a few weeks back and no reply.

Bryndi-- can you PLEASE update us.

Jessica


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

oy....


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

I just tried to send an email through admin.

I hope she is ok and and still has computer access.


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

should we contact a mod?


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

we posted at the same time!


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

I know this started a long time ago, but any chance to get in on this? I missed the original post and I have a 1 piece nonstretch sling that I bought from a WAHM on EBAY that is not really working for me other than the occasional hip carry. I hate to just stick it in the closet when maybe some one else could play with it, ya know?


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I'd love to get in on it too. I have a size 3 Hotsling that doesn't fit me if anyone wants to try it or trade for an ABC or a size 4 Hotsling. I've always wanted to try a podegi too.

Probably it's too late, but if it isn't, PM me!


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

where is the package at now? any news from gbryndi?


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I was wondering the same...

I was thinking about sending Gbryni a prepaid/preaddressed mailer for the carrier she has-- just in the hopes that she would return it. I got the impression from a few of the posts (on MDC but not babywearing) that she was quite overwhelmed. I'd like to assume that things just got a bit hectic and carriers are the last thing on her mind.

If I actually GOT the wrap back I may get my enthusiasm back for the sling-go-round, but I have to admit that right now I'm just feeling bummed out.

Tuckersmom, should I ask her to return both of them? I'd have to guess on shipping but I can probably figure that out. If I get it then I can return it to you or to the next person on the list. Or email me to discuss?

I've been thinking about doing this for weeks now, but I guess I'm not keeping the 'faith' on this one.

And WHERE are the rest of the slings right now???

Jessica


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was thinking about this thread last week because an Angelpack mei tai identical to the one that is (or should be) travelling around came up for sale on TheBabywearer FSOT board. I was so tempted to buy it. Then I thought about putting myself back on this list just so that I could use that Angelpack again. (I bought a Catbird mei tai on clearance a while back, but it just isn't the same.)


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Bump







ETA: baileyandmikey pm'd me , she has the sliings in a box and ready to go, she should visit the thread sometime soon to figure out who to send them to.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

bumping again, Baileyandmikey what happened????


----------



## tash11 (Mar 12, 2006)

is this still going on? I have been consitering trying a mai tai or a podegi and I would love to try it this way. Who do I pm?


----------

